# A New Orange Amphibia



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I was thinking that my orange Ministry was too big for a woman wrist. I'm not a big women, however









I couldn't adapt myself in seeing that big thing walking on my side, so I decided: ministry sold to a friend (I knew he was willing just that model, but he doesn't like to buy outside Italy, so it was simple to persuade him :bangin: )

And today the new one has arrived from Russia...

The only problem now is: what a strap? :lookaround:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Groovy... not seen an orange Amphibia before. I think the orange NATO looks pretty much the business! :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice Watch!

When I finally make up my mind & get an Amphibia, I'm going to buy a patterned black rubber strap that is sold on fleabay for Vostoks. Sounds like the standard metal bracelets are c**p, so a change is essential, however for me leather / fabric isn't an option on a diver so rubber is the obvious option.

If you could find a nice matching orange rubber strap I think that would look great, but the shade would have to be pretty spot on to stop it looking wrong.

Post pics with whatever you get :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you mean this type of strap


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Nice Watch!
> 
> When I finally make up my mind & get an Amphibia, I'm going to buy a patterned black rubber strap that is sold on fleabay for Vostoks. Sounds like the standard metal bracelets are c**p, so a change is essential, however for me leather / fabric isn't an option on a diver so rubber is the obvious option.
> 
> ...


You can get one like this, instead of bracelet, if you buy a Vostok from a well known 'bay seller.

You only have to ask Viktor :wink2:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Vaurien said:


> You can get one like this, instead of bracelet, if you buy a Vostok from a well known 'bay seller.
> 
> You only have to ask Viktor :wink2:


Looks a nice strap that.

Meanwhile, if you're after in keeping with the orange theme...

BaliHa'i Project Strap..










Hirsch Extreme..










Not sure they'd work anywhere near as good as that strap you got already mind.

edit: guessing by Viktor your referring to Zenitar? His stuff reliable?

Howie


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Looks a nice strap that.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you're after in keeping with the orange theme...
> 
> ...


Really fine straps! I'm not fond for rubbers, but: who knows!

I had always very good and smooth transactions with Zenitar. :notworthy:

He's official Vostok authorized dealer, now.

(Please tell me if I must remove reference to sellers names... I don't know how I must behave)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I was thinking that my orange Ministry was too big for a woman wrist. I'm not a big women, howeverÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vaurien

I really, really love that watch in orange, I also have resisted buying a Diver, but that may have changed my mind,

Well done, & BTW its looks great on your wrist & I think the strap look good on youÂ

BR

MartinÂ


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thak you, my friends, for all your kind words! I appreciate it very much :friends:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> Do you mean this type of strap


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Vaurien said:


> I was thinking that my orange Ministry was too big for a woman wrist. I'm not a big women, however
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the nicest Amphibias I've seen for a while, good luck with your strap hunt. A nice rubber strap would suit it well, as would a well made bracelet. I have a fondness for mesh bracelets, as most members will remember.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

That is a really good looking watch very nice.

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's one of my favourite new dials (just not in orange  )

I wouldn't want it too orange as I think it understates the dial so this one could be a nice choice...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great pic, Vaurien. :thumbsup:

I almost bought that same model awhile back when I was jonesing for something orange, but went the diver dude instead. (sorry about the sucky photo :blush2










Couldn't deal with the blingy bracelet, so it's currently on one of Roy's RAF Navy NATOs.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The strap came fitted as an optional extra from a Nottingham based watch importer, they were a bit dearer than other major Russian based sellers but by the time you add on postage etc there's probably not much in it and they are local and dead easy to deal with!

I think you can purchase them also at around Â£8 ish.

Not sure if I can post link but suffice to say they sell Russian Watches Internationally, I'll pm you.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Watch!
> ...


Contacted Viktor & he will change the bracelet on any watch to the rubber strap free of charge, so I can now get my Ministry cased scuba dude in sea blue & not have to buy and fit a different strap.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Groovy... not seen an orange Amphibia before. I think the orange NATO looks pretty much the business! :thumbsup:


What he said ^ :thumbsup:

I think the free end of the Nato strap is supposed to be tucked back into the metal loop though, which would make it a lot neater.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I was thinking that my orange Ministry was too big for a woman wrist. I'm not a big women, however
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely beaut.


----------



## sarges (Aug 4, 2010)

this watch....










....with this strap










where I can get one? :wub:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

sarges said:


> where I can get one? :wub:


YHPM


----------



## sarges (Aug 4, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> sarges said:
> 
> 
> > where I can get one? :wub:
> ...


got it, cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your approval 

Now I've got a leather strap, same nuance


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Now I've got a leather strap, same nuance


That strap looks nice! Where is it from?


----------



## davevtix (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks nice on the leather strap...got to say though it looked great on the original orange to me.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Now I've got a leather strap, same nuance
> ...


This k:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> This k:


Thanks! That's probably my main source of straps, they carry some very fine ones!


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> That's one of my favourite new dials (just not in orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that.what site and item no. if you don`t mind me asking.thanks Terry


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tcj said:


> love that.what site and item no. if you don`t mind me asking.thanks Terry


Cheers Terry, YHPM


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > love that.what site and item no. if you don`t mind me asking.thanks Terry
> ...


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I have tried to find this watch with no luck at all. Would someone be so kind as to pm where I could obtain one.

Thanks


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Flycaster said:


> I have tried to find this watch with no luck at all. Would someone be so kind as to pm where I could obtain one.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Just spotted that Roy is doing a black Nato with a perfect orange stripe running down the centreline for this model.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Hi to all,Well here it is and let me say the wait was well worth it.As soon as i saw it on Vauriens post i was hooked.










Special thanks to Vaurien and to Kutusov for his good taste in straps.





































The photos under false light don`t really do it justice but i`m like the cat that got the cream at the moment.Crazy when you think what this cost and sitting in the collection are watches that cost many multiples of ten more.There you go as i heard someone say "Not completely crazy only half way there. cheers Terry


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tcj said:


> Special thanks to Vaurien and to Kutusov for his good taste in straps.


Thanks Terry! Looks great! What's the feel on the strap? I never ordered any PVD one from them...


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > Special thanks to Vaurien and to Kutusov for his good taste in straps.
> ...


well Mate the strap looks great,feels great and not a bad price when you compare to some others.I only wish that they were just a little longer.

That`s not just this make but in general.i`m 71/2 to 8" wrist and without paying for the long version most straps seem to come just a little too short.

cheers for now.Terry-----and thanks again for the nod.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tcj said:


> well Mate the strap looks great,feels great and not a bad price when you compare to some others.I only wish that they were just a little longer.
> 
> That`s not just this make but in general.i`m 71/2 to 8" wrist and without paying for the long version most straps seem to come just a little too short.
> 
> cheers for now.Terry-----and thanks again for the nod.


Aha! That's I love those guys! Their straps make me feel normal!  (small wrist see?)


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> > well Mate the strap looks great,feels great and not a bad price when you compare to some others.I only wish that they were just a little longer.
> ...


Aha! Well you know what they say Mate.Small Wrist big-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Heart


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tcj said:


> Aha! Well you know what they say Mate.Small Wrist big-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Heart


Let me get the measuring tape... oh wait, better not...







:grin:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great Terry well doneÂ


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Looks great Terry well done


Thanks Martin,The 710 is giving me some funny looks so i`ve got to slow down for a while.Trouble is when i see something i like i`m a go get it sort of Guy.







Cheers Terry


----------

